# Suche...



## revenge86 (5. Januar 2011)

Gibt es auf dem Freewaresektor, gute Fotobearbeitungsprogramme wo man z.B. Rahmen, Schriften einfügen kann und natürlich Fotobearbeitung betreiben kann ****?


----------



## timestamp (5. Januar 2011)

Jenachdem was du dir darunter vorstellst kannst du dir ja mal Paint.Net angucken.


----------



## revenge86 (5. Januar 2011)

Beispiel es ist als Vorlage der Eifelturm da und ich kann mich mit Hilfe des Programms neben diesen Stellen zum Beispiel


----------



## timestamp (5. Januar 2011)

Das wäre mit Paint.net möglich. Das Programm bietet dir die Möglichkeit mit mehreren Ebenen zu arbeiten, transparente Hintergründe zu erstellen (so z.b. den Hintergrund hinterdir zu entfernen so dass du dann vor/neben dem Eifelturm stehst). Das Programm ist komplett als Freeware zu bekommen und dabei nicht mal sehr groß. Du kannst es ja einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Leola13 (5. Januar 2011)

Hai,

Gimp wäre da sicherlich auch noch zu nennen, obwohl nur für Rahmen und Schriften etwas zu mächtig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## huwi (7. Januar 2011)

Hiho,

bevor ich mit Photoshop angefangen habe zu arbeiten, habe ich immer das Programm
"PhotoFiltre" benutz.
Ist freeware, leider englisch aber auf der Herstellerseite gibt es einen leicht zu installierenden
Deutsch-Patch.
Ich fand es relativ leicht zu bedienen und es kam mit Rahmen, Schriften sowie einer Ausschneide-Funktion mehr als Positiv zurecht.
Gimp ist zwar einiges leistungsfähiger, aber nach meiner Meinung für Einsteiger viel zu Schwer.

FotoFilture einfach googeln. Schnell gefunden bei chip.de ;-)

Hoffe konnte dir helfen,
Gruß
Huwi


----------



## revenge86 (11. Januar 2011)

Dank für die Antworten und Tipps. Werde mich mal bei den vorgeschlagenen Programmen probieren


----------

